# Kennt jemand Vasco da Gama



## herbertthaler (14. Februar 2006)

hallo

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Programm wie Vasco da Gama (info gibts hier: http://www.motionstudios.de/de_pcinfo.html). 
Man kann damit animierte Reiserouten erstellen.

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit, lohnt es sich dieses Programm zu kaufen?
Kennt jemand eine Alternative?

Benötige etwas Rat, denn ich habe in schon öfters in die Sch.... gegriffen was Software angeht und möchte daher auf Nummer Sicher gehen.

Vielen Dank für euren Rat.
LG Herbert


----------



## goela (14. Februar 2006)

Hi,
kenne das Programm nicht! Die Videos sind beeindruckend, jedoch frage ich mich, warum soll ich ca. 150Euro für ein Programm ausgeben das nur auf eine Anwendung zugeschnitten ist.

Für 99Euro habe ich mir Cinema 4D 6 gekauft, damit kann ich ähnliches machen - zwar mit mehr Arbeit verbunden. Kombiniert mit After Effects lässt sich sehr viel mehr realisieren.
AE ist leider sehr teuer - aber es gibt Alternativen auch Freeware!


----------



## herbertthaler (14. Februar 2006)

hallo danke erstmal für die antwort.

ich kenne das programm nicht, aber auf den ersten blick auf die homepage des herstellers würde ich sagen das es nichts für einsteiger wie ich einer bin ist.
liege ich da richtig?

herbert


----------



## goela (15. Februar 2006)

Hi Herbert,
da liegst Du richtig! Je flexibler ein Programm ist, desto mehr Einarbeitungszeit ist notwendig!
Das Programm nach dem Du nachgefragt hast ist ohne Zweifel sehr interessant - aber wie bereits erwähnt ist es für eine Anwendung zugeschnitten.

Es gibt oftmals auch Alternativen, ohne dass man gleich den Geldbeutel zücken muss.
Ich selbst habe schon "Routen" mit google-earth erstellt. Macht ebenfalls einen tollen Eindruck, wenn man von Location zu Location "fliegt". Das Beste daran ist - es ist gratis!

Einfach den Ausgang der Kamera an den PC und die Flugsequenz aufgenommen. Später einfach alles zurückgespielt und dann im Videoschnittprogramm bearbeitet und zusammengeschnitten.

Gruss Goela


----------



## je-ma-je (24. August 2007)

Hallo,

wie darf ich ihren folgenden Text verstehen

Einfach den Ausgang der Kamera an den PC und die Flugsequenz aufgenommen. Später einfach alles zurückgespielt und dann im Videoschnittprogramm bearbeitet und zusammengeschnitten.

Kann mir (Frau, Anfänger) das kurz und einfach mal erklären

DAnke


----------



## KyriosTheristis (25. August 2007)

Bin mir bei seinem Text auch nicht so ganz sicher...

Aber um diese GoogleEarth "Hui ich flieg jetzt dahin" Aufnahmen zu machen, muss man wohl entweder mit einer Kamera den Bildschirm abfilmen, das ganze auf den PC überspielen und zusammenschneiden (vielleicht hat er das gemeint) oder eine VideoCapture Software benutzen, die direkt das Videobild aufzeichnet, welches die Grafikkarte ausgibt. Dies wäre wohl der qualitativ bessere Weg. Beispiel wäre Camtasia, aber das ist so viel ich weiss kostenpflichtig, gibt aber bestimmt Freeware Alternativen dazu.


----------

